# oscar dieing!



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i have 3oscars 2 of them ganged up on the other one and he is now upsidedown not moving but his gills are and he has some life in him not mutch i put some salt in with him in a 5gal bucket think he will pull thru?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

doubtfull it will make it, but you never know








_to desiese & paracites_


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

would have put it in desiese & paracites but its not a p so


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Is there any type of a filter (sponge filter) and heater in the bucket? If not, it's doubtful that it's going to make it because, on top of the stress of being beat up by your other fish, he is now in a bucket with no filter and no way of keeping the temp constant. At least put in an airstone to circulate water and keep him in a room where the temp stays constant throughout the day/night. Good luck...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That sucks,
Floating upside down is a bad sign.
Usually when they get beaten the'll sink tot he bottom and maybe lay on their side or hide up in a corner.
How beat up is he?


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i had an aquaclear on the bucket and its temp was fine he died todday at noon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry to hear that..







What did you do with its carcuss???


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i dryed him out powderized him and sprinkeld him on a blunt


----------

